# Expats Near Aveiro



## PJSam23 (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi All 

First time posting on here. Been living near Bustos - not far outside of Aveiro for about 4 months now. Had hoped to enrol my home schooled children into out of school clubs in order for them to socialise and have exercise activities. However, since being here I have discovered that the Portuguese seem to do things very differently and the clubs are held within schools rather than separate things that a child that does not attend that school can attend. 

My children are now feeling pretty isolated with no friends and so I am desperate to find some way of them being able to connect with others and form new friendships. Are there any international groups or expat social activities near our location where they could start to build new relationships?

Please, please, please, can someone help?:fingerscrossed:


----------

